# Sunday Night



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I wonder where they will find a pattsy team for Utah to play in a bowl this year?

What I'd really like to see is a rematch against TCU; see if they can "really" beat them.


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> I wonder where they will find a pattsy team for Utah to play in a bowl this year?
> 
> What I'd really like to see is a rematch against TCU; see if they can "really" beat them.


You serious? Maybe the could play the Y again and see if they could put 60 on them. Or maybe byu could play Washington again and we could see the worst team in college football beat them this time?


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

bowhunter3 said:


> HighNDry said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder where they will find a pattsy team for Utah to play in a bowl this year?
> ...


What?
Serious that TCU game was slop. Any self-respecting Ute fan would want a rematch to show that they could really beat them like they did some of the other teams they played. But if your satisfied with slop who am I to want a rematch.

And who said anything about BYU. Geeze you Ute fans really cannot talk about your team without refrencing to BYU. You boys need to get a life!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Here's a reference for you:

A sloppy win is still a win- BYU's slop against TCU didn't produce a win for them!


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

Chaser, that wasn't BYU's slop that lost that game to TCU. There was no slop in the game. It was all RECYCLED SLOP, post consumption and digestion. You could smell it for miles.


----------



## Dead Drifter (Nov 22, 2008)

Looks like HnD is right. If I was you guys, I'd lay off the smack until after the Utes bowl game. I don't see them beating anyone ranked above them and if they get into a bowl with a team ranked under them, then that just shows that the BCS still has no respect for them. They are in a no win situation. If they get beat by a better ranked team, they were over rated, and if they beat a lesser ranked team, they were not respected, just like that year Urban took them to a bowl against some crappy team. Like you say, a win is a win. Maybe someday they will get to play a real team not some washed up Michigan program. Of course, they can still hang their hats on the fact that they beat a crappy BYU team and feel good about themselves. That's all thet matters to the Utes. Wow, look at us we beat BYU!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Jealousy can be an ugly thing and it is natural to lash out. The utes are going to the BCS for the second time in 4 years and I disagree that they could not beat alabama and give USC a run for thier money. I do agree that if we meet an angry TX team we will get stomped, if we are playing Florida we will get stomped, if we play OU we will get stomped. I think we could beat pen state, bama, TT, and give USC a game. I am certian we will put up a better perfomance than Hawaii did last year. To bad BYU didn't get to play washington again they had a close game and maybe they could prove that the are good enough to beat one of the worst teams in college football. You know you should have lost that game to! See how dumb that statement sounds high and dry.... :mrgreen:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> bowhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > HighNDry said:
> ...


I remember when BYU beat Utah the two previous years and Ute fans were saying they just barely won and they were lucky, the same thing Coug fans are saying the same thing about Utah vs. TCU game this year. Coug fans from this very forum would respond in previous years that good teams find a way to win. Well guess what, Utes fall into this same category, they found a way to win, even if they got some help from TCU. :wink: :mrgreen: I am not going to slam on BYU because I think they are a good team, I just know the Utes were better this year. I agree with Orvis, there is only about three teams that could beat Utah right now. I think they are OU, Texas, and Florida. Even with those teams I still think there is a chance they could beat them, just not a very good one.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Teams that could beat them? You might want to add in the mix, TCU. :mrgreen:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> Teams that could beat them? You might want to add in the mix, TCU. :mrgreen:


 :lol: *Could* is the key word, there is a lot of teams that could beat Utah, doesn't mean they will. Look at BYU, they are very capable of beating Utah, but they didn't. 8)


----------



## copper (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm curious to see if they get stacked up against a Big East or ACC team. That would be a serious slap in the face. Big 12 #2 or SEC #2 is what they deserve so they can try to prove themselves. That is the match up I want to see. But who knows.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

jahan said:


> HighNDry said:
> 
> 
> > Teams that could beat them? You might want to add in the mix, TCU. :mrgreen:
> ...


Yes, it's a proven fact that any team could be another team on any given day in college ball (hey wasn't that a famous quote by a coach somewhere)?

Look at what UNLV did to the Utes last year.

I'm looking forward to the Utah State/Utah games in the next couple of years. Coach against coach, cats and dogs fighting...


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> > HighNDry said:
> ...


Me too!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Dead Drifter said:


> If they get beat by a better ranked team, they were over rated, and if they beat a lesser ranked team, they were not respected,


If they get matched up against a higher ranked team and lose, it proves that that team deserved the higher rank, something everyone already "knows".

Now if they get matched up against a lower ranked team and lose, then yes, that shows they were over-ranked, or at least that the team they lost to deserved a higher ranking.

If they get matched up to a lower ranked team, and win, the disrespect is clearly apparent, as the BCS didn't believe they were very good, and neglected to give them a shot at a better team; the same situation Urban Meyer's Utes faced 4 years ago.

If they get matched up against a higher ranked team, one who is supposedly better, and win, on the other hand, there will be further validation to the idea that the BCS system should be changed.

Put the Utes up against Alabama or USC. I think they have a great shot at winning. Florida, on the other hand, now that's a different story. Everyone of them, including Whittingham will be so nervous about playing Urban Meyer's team that they'll likely choke. On the other hand, maybe they'd get up for the game, and have a strong showing.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

How'd I know you'd be the one to pick up on that???!!! Utah's defense isn't too shabby either, and their offense has a way of scoring when they need to. Flashback to both the Oregon State and TCU games for evidence of this. There is no doubt in my mind that Utah could lose to any one of those teams ranked above them, but any team can win on any given day. We'll see!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

fatbass said:


> Chaser said:
> 
> 
> > Dead Drifter said:
> ...


Mr FatBass sir with all due respect you need to get some stronger hme brew. Did you watch the game agains UK yes that team that took you very deep into the 4th quarter and almost beat you. I think it is no accident that everyone is picking bama to get worked by the gators. Bama will be dissapointed to see Utah in a bowl but Utah will be fired up to see Bama. I think it would be a good game likely the best one they can get becuse penn state is going to get kicked in the teeth by USC (the other two teams we could beat). I don't like Utah's chances against OU or TX but maybe mizzou can do us a favor and win so we could smack them around a bit?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

For what its worth, I'd take Utah over BYU any day of the week but I think they get worked if they play anyone above them. Brian Johnson has to have a perfect game against any of these faster, bigger defenses to pull out a win and if the other team's D is on, we've seen how hard that makes it for the U to look good. I don't see it happening. Of course, I thought BYU had a shot in the Holy War too.... and that turned out well. I do hope the Utes win when they go to their bowl but I'm not convinced that they're that great, especially with as many close games as they had. They're lucky, I'll give them that... but thats it.


----------



## copper (Sep 11, 2008)

Riverrat77 said:


> For what its worth, I'd take Utah over BYU any day of the week but I think they get worked if they play anyone above them. Brian Johnson has to have a perfect game against any of these faster, bigger defenses to pull out a win and if the other team's D is on, we've seen how hard that makes it for the U to look good. I don't see it happening. Of course, I thought BYU had a shot in the Holy War too.... and that turned out well. I do hope the Utes win when they go to their bowl but I'm not convinced that they're that great, especially with as many close games as they had. They're lucky, I'll give them that... but thats it.


I agree, That Urban Meyer team was probably the best this state has ever seen. Yes better than the 1984 team... I think they probably could have won a National Championship if given the chance. But this years team just isn't that good. They barely won at home to two decent teams. And they should have destroyed BYU but they allowed them to keep it close until the 4th Quarter. But then if they do face Big 12 #2 or SEC #2 then they will have a chance to prove me wrong.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

I disagree, Urban Meyer loves to win and win big. He will run up the score, bank the "brinks truck" on it. Orvis said exactley what I feel, but I don't think Utes could hang with TT, other than that dead on.


----------



## copper (Sep 11, 2008)

It certainly will be one of the better games of the year I hope. It will all come down to Tebow and how well Bama can control him or hurt him for that matter. 

Just looking at comparative matchups, it looks like they should be pretty even. The Arkansas game was similar, same with Tennessee. The differences, Fla Destroyed LSU, Bama nearly lost, but it was on the road. And Fla destroyed Kentukcy, Bama nearly lost. Fla also beat Ga, but that game was too skewed to really be a bellwether. Bama barely won Ole Miss, Fla barely lost. 

Alamaba has the balance which Fla doesn't. Fla also doesn't really have a true running back which hurts them. They do have Tebow, but if he is at all hurt, they are sunk. I predict Fla will win, but we'll see.


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

fatbass said:


> HOGAN said:
> 
> 
> > Wanna go double or nothing on the avatar bet? 8)


You sporting an Auburn avatar if Florida drops them ?... if so I'm in.


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

buggsz24 said:


> fatbass said:
> 
> 
> > HOGAN said:
> ...


me too


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> I owe HOGAN an avatar (probably...there's still a chance BYU can end up ranked ahead of Utah at the end of the season ), not you, buggs.
> 
> An Auburn avatar would would be cryptonite to me. Way worse than a Utah one.


Are you backing out on another beat Fatass? You must not be that sure that Bama can beat Florida.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

News flash, Utah could lose 80-0 and Byu could win 80-0 and the ranks will be the same, Utah over Byu, keep dreamin though.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Are you stalking me? I think all that anti-gay stuff you've been writing is just a lot of trying to convince yourself that you're not gay.
> I made one bet with HOGAN and nobody can say otherwise.
> I don't understand the words you're using... "Are you backing out on another beat Fatass?"


I said.....Are you backing out on another bet Fatass? I think you're the one who is sensitive about the Gay-rights thing and saying it discrimination and you are trying to think of a way to tell your wife that you have been living a lie and that you are gay. This is also why you keep saying that you were born gay.

Gosh why do you have to break her heart?


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> The fact that you are calling me "fatass" is a freudian slip. You're eye is crotch high to all the guys all day long! Stop fighting it, CS! Just come out !


Yep Women look great when Im down there. :lol: :lol: Well aren't you a fatass with some bad knees. I wonder how you got those bad knees? Maybe you have been kneeing to much behind a guy.

:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- _/O _/O _/O


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

WHOA !!!!!

Both you guy's oughta know the rules here !! Please re-read them and pay attention to the second paragraph.........
http://utahwildlife.net/rules.php

Thanks.....

Your friend.....45


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> I'd love to knee you in the head, coyoteslurper. Give it a rest. Your microcephalic posts are wasting my time and I don't enjoy the low road you keep dragging me down to. I'm gonna ignore ya now, CS.


Remember you started it Fatass poker. Don't start something that you can't finish.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Sorry .45 :lol: :lol: I just couldn't let Fatass's remarks go.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I know...you always gotta have the last word. :roll: 

But, we can't do this around here anymore, Christmas is coming and I don't want any hard feelings between my friends, the forum members !!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> I know...you always gotta have the last word. :roll:
> 
> But, we can't do this around here anymore, Christmas is coming and I don't want any hard feelings between my friends, the forum members !!


Enough of this. It ends now. This is now locked.


----------

